
The new Wired.com - pmcpinto
http://www.wired.com/2015/03/wired-dot-com-from-the-devs/
======
RayLau135
The technical side of the redesign is impressive, merging 100k posts since
1990s across 12 databases and 17 blogs into 1 WordPress install
(@MarcusWohlsen )

~~~
bovermyer
That is very impressive.

I'm a little mystified as to why they chose WordPress, though. It doesn't
strike me as the kind of platform you'd want to build a... well, a platform
on.

~~~
RayLau135
WordPress has come a long way, I have created a lot of site with WordPress as
the CMS as the page management tools are ideal for non technical users.

And consider they are focusing on blog, WordPress is ideal :)

------
NeutronBoy
This is a terrible redesign. Normally I'm not adverse to clean, minimal
layouts, but this is another level, especially on a large screen.

[https://i.imgur.com/K2H2lg5.png](https://i.imgur.com/K2H2lg5.png)

------
astr0n0m3r
I always thought Wired had a great design. This is a giant leap backwards. Why
do the share buttons need to take space from the actual content?

~~~
sjogress
I agree that the share icons (and the right column) are irritaring (especially
how they disappear and reappear when you scroll past full-width images), but I
think the text column is kept narrow intentionally.

It has become a rule of thumb that ~680px is the sweet spot for text column
widths, since it makes it easier to read. I'm not sure how much actual
research that has gone into text column widths, but I know there has been
some.

~~~
bovermyer
It's not 680px per se that's effective; it's the legibility of 60-80
characters per line.

Sadly, it seems like the new Wired article pages have the body type at a
character width of around 50 on average, so it falls just a hair short of that
ideal window. Removing the social share icons would likely bring it into that
window, ironically.

As someone who's working on a major replatforming for another news media site,
I feel Wired's pain on this.

------
thrillgore
I loaded it and was greeted by a giant flash ad modal. No thanks.

------
X-combinator
Looks kinda like the new Popularmechanics.com

love it!

